# Alchemia Pharma Enabol?



## jstnelson2006 (Oct 28, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried Alchemia Pharma Enabol? I just ordered some from uncleZ because I heard he's legit and he's a sponsor of this site. After I ordered I decided to try to research that specific brand and I can't really find anything about it. The few things I find people say things like "it's o.k, not the best"...is it underdosed or something?


----------



## jstnelson2006 (Oct 28, 2010)

: (


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 28, 2010)

I always just use z line stuff but I'm sure its g2g only one way to find out


----------



## jstnelson2006 (Oct 28, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> I always just use z line stuff but I'm sure its g2g only one way to find out



Yea, I guess if I can't get any replies, I'll start a thread reviewing it when I'm done incase anyone else searches it in the future. This will be my first cycle so I won't have anything to compare it to but I'm sure I'll be able to tell if it works. LOL


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Oct 31, 2010)

keep us informed!!!!!!


----------



## primo4life (Oct 31, 2010)

never tried z's stuff


----------



## jstnelson2006 (Jun 5, 2011)

Just incase anyone is wondering, I did the cycle of enabol. It's definitely gtg I got great results. However my PCT from another place was whack and I've pretty much lost every bit of my gains...but Enabol=GTG


----------



## srbijadotokija (Jun 7, 2011)

jstnelson2006 said:


> Has anyone ever tried Alchemia Pharma Enabol? I just ordered some from uncleZ because I heard he's legit and he's a sponsor of this site. After I ordered I decided to try to research that specific brand and I can't really find anything about it. The few things I find people say things like "it's o.k, not the best"...is it underdosed or something?




I thought they were busted:

Rbbgear - Anabolic Steroids Blog: Alchemia Busted!


----------



## bigrene (Jun 7, 2011)

If your talking about the 5mg Alchemia Enabol think they are blue they are straight.


----------



## ladderman155 (Jun 7, 2011)

people actually use uncle z? With all the sources around he gets used still?


----------



## jstnelson2006 (Jun 7, 2011)

ladderman155 said:


> people actually use uncle z? With all the sources around he gets used still?



 Why not? I got my stuff quick, it was legit, and it was on sale for like half the price of the next cheapest test I could find.


----------



## ladderman155 (Jun 7, 2011)

For starters hes a selective scammer, he sells fakes and has admitted it, quick as is 3 weeks? Plenty of sources around both international and domestic that blow him away


----------

